

Why only 1% users used Google's “I'm feeling lucky”? - edgarator
http://ux.stackexchange.com/q/25383/13689

======
eitanpo
Feeling lucky doesn't imply you are getting any search results. You will feel
lucky after you get the results, but then there is no feeling lucky button

